

Live Map Poll: Who will be the 45th President of The United States? - asc76
http://www.jabbermap.com/who-will-be-the-45th-president-of-the-united-states

======
robotico
Obviously not Barack Obama... Bush II had 2 terms, but is only #43, not 43 and
44...

